# Another Newbie...



## Compmouse (Jul 31, 2002)

Hey, another newbie here to the boards... I'm actually currently home sick today because of IBS, it's the second time this week I've been home.I'm glad to see there are so many people out there who understand what I'm going through, and at the same time I wish it weren't so.Well I look forward to talking to you all in the future!Take care!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi! Welcome to the board! Its nice to see lots of young people here!Sorry if i have been late in replying! Ive been off galavanting in Italy all week!Hope you find some answers here if not a cure.Good luck!


----------



## Compmouse (Jul 31, 2002)

I think we're all looking for a cure... I know it kinda sounds bad but I wish there was no need for this board, I wish there was no need to support each other because the cure was just out there to give to ppl and we'd all be better.







BTW How was Italy?


----------

